# A Mess of Bream



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

My uncle and I caught a mess of bream today on Caddo Lake. I did not have my camera with me, so did not get any pictures. We did not count them, but there is a half gallon of fillets in the refrigerator ready for a fish fry.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

good eating! Great taste!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Hmmm reminds me. I have a mess in the freezer that ls needing et


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Two weeks ago, I caught a dozen big slabs...good fighting and better eating! Way to go!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Is bream the same as sunfish/bluegills? If so, lucky you!

P.S. Did you know that Caddo Lake is the only REAL lake in Texas? The other lakes are all man-made.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Is bream the same as sunfish/bluegills? If so, lucky you!
> 
> P.S. Did you know that Caddo Lake is the only REAL lake in Texas? The other lakes are all man-made.


CF, pretty sure they are Crappies. Them southerners talk funny.................


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

No, bream are blue gills, sunfish.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Bream and crappie are two different things.
Blue gill, red ear, shell cracker, red eye, and
those lil red breasted things we call robin are
all liable to be called bream. Like you yanks
wanna say "sunnies".


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

The bream we caught were mostly bluegills, with a smattering of other sunfish mixed in. They are on the menu for supper tonight.

Bluegill (Lepomis macrochirus)

Yes, Caddo Lake is one of the largest natural lakes in the south. It straddles the Louisiana/Texas border. I am in my mom's living room and can look out the window and see the lake and the cypress trees.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I'll be darned, learn something new every day. Yep, we call them "Sunnies" or sun fish. Mostly bluegill and pumpkinseed here.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

Tink,

Another something new. The hosers up north don't call them walleyes, they are pickeral.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Nimrod said:


> Tink,
> 
> Another something new. The hosers up north don't call them walleyes, they are pickeral.


Now I'm really confused, I thought pickeral were Northerns......................


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I thought pickeral was short for chain pickeral....different fish from Northern Pike and walleye....... 

And you begin to see why biologists use scientific names instead of common names when describing critters.......


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

We call those chain pickeral "Jacks" or "Pike" ,and crappie "Chinkapin",bluegills "bream"

Fresh Water Fish of North Carolina


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

Walleye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Nimrod said:


> Walleye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


American pickerel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Of course since "Walleyed pike" and "Northern Pike" are both "pike" (pickerel) I suppose that this just adds to the confusion,......


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bluegill here, good big ole' largemouth bass food. (I like them too)....James


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

A guy from Canada on another board I visit posted about catching a bunch of specks and I opened it up expecting to see Crappie, they where trout?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

When I fished in Canada, they called walleyes "pickerel" and northerns "jacks."


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Out here the smaller chinook are called jacks. Walleyes are called walleyes.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

One good thing about carp I guess, everyone calls them carp!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

tinknal said:


> One good thing about carp I guess, everyone calls them carp!


Name 'em by taste 

Only 2 fish better eating than walleye, salmon (which includes steelhead and rainbow trout) and brook trout.

Perch and bluegills are a solid 4th.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Riverdale said:


> Name 'em by taste
> 
> Only 2 fish better eating than walleye, salmon (which includes steelhead and rainbow trout) and brook trout.
> 
> Perch and bluegills are a solid 4th.


I'd rank them all as a tie. Can't beat fresh sunnies!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The real facts will show that you are all wrong about bream! First time I met up with them was when chatting with a chap fishing at a canal lock not far from Bath, England in 1990. He was indeed catching bream but not anything that I'd seen before.

Common bream - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Martin


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

That is correct, there is a bream in England which is a totally different creature. However, in the southern part of the United States bluegills and other assorted sunfish are called bream.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Whatever you call them they are fun to catch and good to eat!


----------

